# 1980 Schwinn



## Pauliemon (Oct 22, 2019)

One of our granddaughters requested a paint job on this Schwinn. Her dad picked it up for $10. It was a roller, mismatched wheels, crappy paint, but a nice rider. I ended up painting another pair of rims for it. I forgot to get pics with the painted rims, DOH! In case you haven't guessed already, yeah we're Irish.



























Here's one of the painted rims. DOH!


----------



## Pauliemon (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Pauliemon (Oct 22, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1083342



I live in Nor Cali, the bike resides in Portland now.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 23, 2019)

Great paint. So Celtic.


----------

